# Silent Spinner Vs. Wodent Wheel



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't decide which to add to my list!!Either the 6.5" Silent Spinner or the 8" Wodent Wheel? Tell me the ups and downs of each, or just whichever one you have 

Also can you completely take apart the Silent Spinner, and when you put them back together do tehy still work properly??

This is for a Winter White hamster btw


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I like the silent spinner - I've got five of them now.:laugh: I think they are good wheels although in my Russians hamster heaven I've got the silent spinner on the side and the Savic Rolly which came with the cage on a stand on the floor of the cage and she always seems to use the Savic Rolly for some reason. Our new Syrian has a silent spinner and she seems to like it. I've never had a Wodent wheel though but heard they are good but the large ones seem a little expensive at £18 each.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

For a dwarf I would say the silent spinner.... someone said to me once that the wodent wheels aren't really suitable for dwarfs but i dont know if that is true or not!!

Can you get flying saucers there as Poppet seems to prefer that to the silent spinner?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

You can take the silent spinner apart and it will go back together just fine. Not that you need to take it apart that often anyway! hehe. I have silent spinners for all my russian dwarfs....they run in them more than any hamster I have ever met so I would recommend the silent spinner!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I've never tried the wodent wheel but I have asked the opinion of the wheel useres in resident here and they all say that they prefer the look of the silent spinner. Charlie has said that he wouldn't use the wodent wheel personally as he wouldn't be able to multitask (run in wheel, eat and site see) if he had this. crazy mouse ut: My mice like to see what's going on around them. Also, harder to fit more than one mouse in a wodent wheel as they can't figure out where to jump in!!


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Flissy said:


> For a dwarf I would say the silent spinner.... someone said to me once that the wodent wheels aren't really suitable for dwarfs but i dont know if that is true or not!!
> 
> Can you get flying saucers there as Poppet seems to prefer that to the silent spinner?


Are the Flying saucers any good for Syrian hamsters. I saw them in PaH and wondered if they were any good and what exactly they were. Are they instead of a wheel/spinner


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

None of my dwarfs bother with the flying saucer so I took it out. Not tried it with the Syrians though.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> For a dwarf I would say the silent spinner.... someone said to me once that the wodent wheels aren't really suitable for dwarfs but i dont know if that is true or not!!
> 
> Can you get flying saucers there as Poppet seems to prefer that to the silent spinner?


They're suitable, the smallest size is 8 inches, and I've seen lots of mice and dwarfs with it 

And yes, flying saucers are available here, I was thinking about one, but I wasn't too sure, as I've heard the silent spinner and the wodent wheel are best


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine love.... the wheel that you snap together.... I'm not sure what its called..... will have to find it!

Its like the one made of this, by the same company...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/60-Piece-Puzz...et_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item483816d3a9

My dwarves love it! and the other uses a silent spinner and the Flying saucer.... each hammy has 2 wheels in their cage!

I think Wodent Wheels are better for Syrians, and Rats.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Are the Flying saucers any good for Syrian hamsters. I saw them in PaH and wondered if they were any good and what exactly they were. Are they instead of a wheel/spinner


I wouldn't bother... I think they are too small for syrians unless maybe you got the chinchilla/rat one which is probably too big! I got one for Sausage but he couldn't really run on it properly because he was too big and he had to bend his body round to run on it lol 

He prefers his wodent wheel


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd go with the SS for a dwarf personally. I think the WW might be a bit hard for them to push.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I've seen mice in a wodent wheel though, and they pushed it fine, so i was just wondering which was better


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I've seen mice in a wodent wheel though, and they pushed it fine, so i was just wondering which was better


Depends on how fat and lazy the mouse is- if it's one as fat as Marx then it won't have a hope :lol:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Depends on how fat and lazy the mouse is- if it's one as fat as Marx then it won't have a hope :lol:


:lol: Hahaa, I think winter whites are a little stronger than mice though, especially fat ones!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> :lol: Hahaa, I think winter whites are a little stronger than mice though, especially fat ones!


Maybe, but will your hamster be brave enough to whack a cat's nose?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Maybe, but will your hamster be brave enough to whack a cat's nose?


Hmmmmm, I think so  My kitty doesn't venture into my room anymore though, as he doesn't like the rats!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hmmmmm, I think so  My kitty doesn't venture into my room anymore though, as he doesn't like the rats!


Well my kitty sleeps in the room with me, 7 cages of mice and three tanks of fish. And all the mices whack him on the nose!! It was funny watching him and Marx having a face off - Marx was in the cage doing his best "I'ma massive scary mouse" impression and Theo was staring. When Theo walloped the cage Marx bashed both paws onto Theo and tried to grab him!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Haha, my rats grab my dogs nose when he gets too close They also grab anything thats within reach for them though! The other day they pulled an entire paper towel roll into their cage!!


----------

